# Bamma 17



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

On Dec 6th at Victoria Warehouse, Manchester, The Freakshow Returns at BAMMA 17


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome! Who's he fighting?

If you get an official fight thread up nearer the time I'll bung it on the home page/sticky it


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Really nice artwork for the poster.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I like Freakshow, hope he gets a good win streak going as he's had some rough losses.

I thought I read somewhere that he beat Andre Winner in a K1 style match?....am I imagining that?

Edit: I didn't imagine it...*K1ngs of Glory *was the org.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

We will probably announce that (opponent) Either at or just after B16. I like the poster too, not just because it was my concept either...


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Is that the Pripyat fair ground?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice poster! It's obvious some thought was put into it and not just "left guy vs. right guy".


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Killz said:


> Is that the Pripyat fair ground?


No idea. I just gave the creative director what I wanted for the poster and he came up with it.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, it's time to announce the first official fight and Freakshow's opponent. It's Michael Brightmon who was scheduled to face Mansour Barnaoui before his injury before B16. 










http://bamma.com/news/2014/10/08/freakshow-vs-michael-brightmon-set-for-bamma-17


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Next up we have the debut of Walter "The Sniper" Gahadza vs. France's Mickael Lebout

http://www.bamma.com/news/2014/10/13/the-sniper-sets-his-first-target-at-bamma-17


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

More fights announced
Michael "Gip" Cutting Vs. Mike Grundy (Featherweight)
Sam "The Hobbit" Creasey Vs. Mick Gerrard (Flyweight)










In a match that was scheduled for BAMMA 16 but didn't take place due to injury
Andy Craven Vs. Greg Severs (Featherweight)


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Two more for you. First up quite possibly the sleeper hit of B17 that is the 2 undefeated next generation Lightweight prospects.










http://www.bamma.com/news/2014/10/20/diakiese-vs-mousah-added-to-the-bamma-17-lineup

Then former Bellator and UK Lightweight ranked standout Martin '50 Cal.' Stapleton has signed with BAMMA and faces Jeremy "Ninja" Petley in what is my pick for FOTN at BAMMA 17










http://www.bamma.com/news/2014/10/20/martin-stapleton-signs-with-bamma-and-faces-jeremy-petley


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

More matchups and signings for you. First up Jack McGann (Son of Wolfslair founder and co-owner Anthony McGann) has signed on the dotted line with us and faces Kayvan Fallah










http://www.bamma.com/news/2014/10/21/mcgann-signs-with-bamma-faces-fallah-at-bamma-17

Then in a middleweight clash Lee "The Butcher" Chadwick returns for the first time since his loss to Ion Pascu and faces Conor "Da Crook" Cooke










http://www.bamma.com/news/2014/10/21/the-butcher-vs-da-crook-middleweight-bout-booked-at-bamma-17


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Two more Featherweight bouts added









Zi Shah Vs. Brendan Loughnane

And
Paul Douglas (Pro Debut) Vs. Khaled Radman


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

BAMMA Announces the signing of K1 standout and rising star Regis "The First" Sugden who makes his pro debut at BAMMA 17 against Ben "The Handyman" Dearden who will also be making his pro debut at the event in Manchester on 6th December.

http://www.bamma.com/news/2014/10/28/the-first-arrives-to-face-the-handyman-at-bamma-17


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Jody Collins Vs. Gaz "Spitfire" Pilot (Bantamweight) added. Pilot signs a long term deal with BAMMA.


----------



## oliviajane283 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Poster*

Nice Poster !!!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

A fun night of MMA tonight, looking forward to watching this on FB and then onto the UFC in the wee hours.

BAMMA have a good mix of vets and young guns on this card, looking forward to seeing Lee Chadwick and Freakshow getting back on track and excited to see Brendan Loughnane, Mike Wootten, Jack McGann and Stapes too!

EDIT::

http://t.co/6OKyY4KNQo


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Well what a chaotic weekend. Good funa dn capped by a great event. Full results below and I've added Freakshows entrance for good measure..

LIGHT WEIGHT MAIN EVENT +
Colin Fletcher Def. Micheal Brightmon Via TKO Retired on Stool) 5:00 Rd.2

(Colin's Entrance https://grabyo.com/g/v/vSJwTFQXCOu)

LIGHTWEIGHT CO-MAIN EVENT +
Martin Stapleton Def. Sebastien Fournier Via Submission (Rear Naked Choke) 3:44 Rd.1

LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT BOUT ++
Brett McDemott Def. Oli Thompson Via KO 1:43 Rd.1

LIGHTWEIGHT BOUT ++
*Jack McGann Def Kayvan Fallah Via TKO (Corner Stoppage) 1:14 Rd.1

FEATHERWEIGHT BOUT +
Brendan Loughnane Def. Florian Rousseau Via TKO (Strikes) 4:48

FEATHERWEIGHT BOUT +
Greg Severs Def. Andy Craven Via Unanimous Decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-26)

BANTAMWEIGHT BOUT ++
Mike Wootten Def. Peter Ligier Via Unanimous Decision (29-28, 30-27, 30-27)

BANTAMWEIGHT BOUT ++
Gaz Pilot Def. Dino Gambatesta Via Submission (Rear Naked Choke) 3:18 Rd.1

MIDDLEWEIGHT BOUT +
Conor Cooke Def. Lee Chadwick Via Unanimous Decision (30-27, 30-28, 30-27)

LIGHTWEIGHT BOUT +
Marc Diakiese Def. Vernon O'Neil Via Unanimous Decision (30-27, 29-28, 30-27)

BANATAMWEIGHT BOUT +
Regis Sugden Def. Paul Bentley Via TKO (Strikes) 0:48 Rd.2

BANTAMWEIGHT BOUT ++
Mike Grundy Def. Mike Cutting Via Submission (Darce Choke) 1:56 Rd. 1

FEATHERWEIGHT BOUT ++
Paul Douglas Def. Borys Feldman Via Submission (Rear Naked Choke) 2:28 Rd. 1

+ Ref Marc Goddard
++ Ref Mark Woddard
* Swing bout broadcast after the main event


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Stapes has had a rough year so it's great to see him end the year with a win


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Jack McGann and Brendan Loughnane both looked really really good, I'd be interested to see Loughnane-Grimshaw if BAMMA don't want to do the title re-match


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

First couple of fights are now on YouTUbe channel

Paul Douglas Vs. Borys Feldman
Regis 'The First' Sugden vs. Paul Bentley

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCU9mldu9IpSHCBH-LbSxUgj47afai0mr


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

All the weigh ins fights & behind the scenes are now available on YouTube for B17:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCU9mldu9IpSHCBH-LbSxUgj47afai0mr


----------

